
CMake daemon for user tools - steveire
https://steveire.wordpress.com/2016/01/24/cmake-daemon-for-user-tools/
======
hobarrera
The daemon exposing completion kind of reminds me of the design YouCompleteMe
uses, though this takes it several steps further offering quite a bit more
funcionality.

